# Marshmallows beim Feedern ?



## Christian13 (31. Juli 2011)

Name ist Frage !! |supergri

Hat jemand erfahrung mit den dingern beim Feedern ? 

Danke im Voraus ! #6


----------



## monster (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Die Frage hab ich mir letztens auch mal gestellt aber ausprobiert hab ich's noch nicht...


----------



## Forellenzocker (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Naja, wenn die Fische schon auf Red Bull beissen warum nicht auf Marshmellow


----------



## Christian13 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Ja lol gestern ham se auch auf n Flip gebissen ^^ 40er brassen 

Viele meinen Marshmallows sind n tipp für kalte tage ..


----------



## freez_chris (1. August 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Die Frage ist wie verhält sich der Köder im Wasser. Treibt er auf, hällt er überhaupt bei Würfen über 50m? Also schmeiß am besten mal deim ein Stück in ein Glas, wenn er sinkt haste gute Chancen das du auch damit fangen könntest. Wie sieht so ein ding von der Konsistenz aus nach 15 min? Alles Sachen was du vorab schon prüfen kannst.
MfG chris


----------



## Christian13 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

ja .. im netz steht das der marshmallow auftreibt .. und deshalb soll er so gut sein ..


----------



## Donnerkrähe (1. August 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Hallo,
Ich würde sagen: probieren. Weniger als nichts kann nicht passieren. Allerdings würde ich eine Vergleichsangel mIt Maden oder was duauch sonst als Standardködr nimmst daneben legen. Dann hast du Hinterher ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis. Wenn du dich nicht traust, dann probIer die Marshmallows doch vorher beim Stippen aus, dann merkst du schnell ob die Dinger es tun


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (19. September 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Pop up für arme


----------



## Christian13 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

xD Stimmt so hab ichs noch garnicht betrachtet


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Marshmallows beim Feedern ?*

Manchmal sind die gut, gerade bei Grundelverseuchten Gebieten. Leider laufen die nicht immer und bitte die Wassertemp beachten  die lösen sich gerne auf.


----------

